

Startup looking for cofounder/hacker - Ripst
http://notepub.com

======
Ripst
Have a look at notepub.com, and if you would like to join the team share a
note with NP.

~~~
alnayyir
I second icey. What do you need?

~~~
Ripst
Mostly a hacker with enthusiasm for the project. Useful skills: php, mysql,
html, javascript, linux admin, graphical design... This is a one man project
not in the position to hire, the offer is to join as a co-founder.

